# RIP Karma



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Karma, she was a 6 year old Flemish Giant x English Lop. She was my baby, I loved her so much. She was about 20 lbs until she got sick, and would attack on command. I would take her to the soccer field all the time, I would lay a mexican blanket down and put her on it. I could walk away and come back later and she would be within 10 ft of the blanket. Never had to put a leash on her. We took her camping and on family vacations. She was born April 15th 2008, and I had to make the horrible decision to put her down November 25th 2014. One of the hardest things I have ever had to do.

What led to this: Used to take Karma to show and tells for little kids, because she was so big and well behaved. I worked at a petsmart, and we did show and tells there but could not use store animals to show the kids as per store policy. She was touched by 60+ 4 year old children that day. One of the kids had a staph infection, which was then passed to Karma's ear. She wound up with a horrible inner ear infection.

We treated her right away as we knew what it was, because I rescue and have dealt with it before. 2 weeks into her treatment she was getting so much better, I actually had to buy a 3 ft exercise pen to keep him in. We went back to the vet for the next set of antibiotics and the normal vet wasnt there. His stand in decided because her symptoms had subsided that he would not give her another round of treatment, against my better judgment I listened to him. 2 days later she was worse then when I had originally taken her in. She had such bad wry neck she couldnt walk. We treated her to try and get her better for the now antibiotic resistant infection for a year and a half. $2800 CAD later we stopped treatment, she never adjusted to her wry neck and eventually lost so much muscle mass in her back legs she couldnt walk. I felt like I had failed her, I would cry for her every night thinking she was going to die. One night I decided it wasnt fair to keep her alive for my own selfish reasons. Her life was not what it used to be, and I couldnt help but feel so responsible because I took her to the show and tell. I loved her so much and miss her every day. And even teared up writing this.


----------

